# Gulf Coast Destinations



## CYHAWK (Sep 10, 2011)

Appreciate any advice on good Gulf coast campgrounds on/near the beach in Alabama and/or Florida panhandle area that are close to golf courses, good bars/restaurants, shopping and other recreation activities.


----------



## akjimny (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi Cyhawk and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  RV Park Reviews ( http://www.rvparkreviews.com/) is a source I use to find campgrounds while traveling.  Hopefully it will point you to something in the area you're looking for.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi Cyhawk , as Jimmy as stated, welcome. I like the RV park in Destin. if you are military or retired you can stay at the Ft. Benning MWR site in Destin Fl.the price is $20 a night and that is full hook ups on a pave level pad. I know are some more in Panama City Fl. I will be at Venture Out RV Resort around Oct 19.This is not a high end cost park, but it looks like it. But do as Jimmy has stated goes to rv park review and check them out. good luck


----------



## CYHAWK (Sep 11, 2011)

akjimmy and H2H1:  Thanks for your info.  As we are fairly new to RVing, we appreciate the help.  H2H1 - As we both work for the Defense Department, we will definitely check out the MWR site.  CyHawk


----------



## gjfincher (Sep 13, 2011)

We just spent a week and Gulf State Park in Gulf Shores, AL.  Loved every minute of it.  Clean bath houses, nice laundry room and store.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 13, 2011)

Cyhark just make sure you have your ID from the Govt. they will ask for it. I am retired from the Govt also in the DoD


----------



## ldabel (Oct 20, 2011)

Cyhawk:
Try this website: http://www.militarycampgrounds.us


----------

